# String Stop, Dead-End or other?



## crawdad

Looking to quiet down some string "twang" on my Drenalin. Anybody try the Mathews Dead-End String Stop, the LimbSaver String Decelerator, or other models?

Do they work? Which is best? Pros/Cons?

I get some string slap on my arm that would supposedly be lessened. Is that your experience?

Last, where is a good place to buy one?

Thanks, I tried to search for this subject but did not find anything.


----------



## mystic1219

Love my Dead End. I put it on my wife's Passion for a week and had to take it back. The Reezen really feels diffrent with it and is quieter. I dont know that any one brand works any better than the others. String Tamers look good, I just stuck with the Mathews and am very happy with it. I havent shot string wiskers in a long time but am about to try them also on my Reezen. I've heard lots of people say even with a string stop the wiskers take away a lot "twang" in the string.


----------



## Stretch32

Try the one from Paradigm Archery. Not sure there is a better one made. It is called a C.T.A


----------



## hunterdavid28

I shoot a string tammer jr on mine and it made a big difference on sound 
thanks


----------



## acc shooter

you should try a P.O.S. I have one on my 101st airborne and it works great. they come in black or there are three camo patterns you can choose from. plus Jeff is an awesome guy and great to deal with. You can see the P.O.S at www.teamoverkill.net


----------



## bucksnortinted

*string stopper*

vibracheck makes one called the STRING STOPPER that is on all the new pse bows,someone will probally rag you putting it on a mathews but they look nice they work good and there only $30.00 i put one on my bow and it made a big difference


----------



## Aftershock

The Limbsaver model is Off The Chain! It is available in black as well as camo and can be had for less than $50. The modules on the back are replaceable, and also can be had in two finishes to create a custom look


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I love the Hydroshock by Hydronic Archery. Its the best I've ever shot hands down.


----------



## sawtoothscream

after seeing all the great reveiws im going to get a paradigm cta eventually.

suppose to really quiet thing down


----------



## beergut

*String stopper*

I have to second the limbsaver!! I replaced the string tamer head with a limbsaver head on my buddy's 101st Airborne and could tell a dramatic difference. Picked mine up on E-bay for 40.00 TMD and it included a black head and a camo one. I have it on my reeezen and on my wife's passion. If you would like to try one, I would suggest just buying the limbsaver head for 12.00 and put it on whatever you are shooting now, as long as it has a 3/8 diameter rod. It is better than the deadstop also. love my Limbsaver string stopper!!!!:wav:
Good luck


----------



## NY911

Vibracheck Backstop!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

I couldnt tell a difference between the $30 Vibracheck and $60 Dead End so i put the Vibracheck on my Monster and haven't had any problems


----------



## wynnbry2000

I've been shooting an STS for 3 years already. LOVE IT.


----------



## Shadow6492

i used the dead stop, but any stop should work depends on how much you want to spend


----------



## Aftershock

This is the Limbsaver Rear threaded unit on my bow, just for reference..


----------



## Joe73

Quick questions. When using the rear threaded units, do you still use a cable slide? I see limbsaver has just the head available. Would that do the job and leave my cable slide intact? Opinions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe73

Ok, I'm sorry if I dont get this and not to hijack the thread. But. My '05 diamond victory's string is about 1 1/4" from the cable slide. So I dont see how limbsavers head would go on the end and line up with the string to do its job. So if I need the threaded unit I assume it replaces the cable slide? Thanks again.


----------



## crawdad

Joe,

I don't think they are on the same part of the bow. The string stoppers should thread into the back side of the riser opposite the stabilizer if a threaded hole is available. On some bows there is none, so you have to get a front-mounted string stopper. But none of them replace the cable slide, or even mount the pad on the end of the cable slide as far as I know.

Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## txgolfer45

I like the Limbsaver String Decelerator. I have it on my Bowtech Equalizer. Works great. My bow was already pretty quiet and is even more so now.


----------



## andy6228

+1 for Paradigm CTA


----------



## Joe73

I'll have to take a look at the back of my riser to see if there is an extra threaded hole. I'd like to put a decelerator on my bow if it were relatively simple.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

put a string tamer jr on my prestige works very well


----------



## guladclo

3Dblackncamo said:


> put a string tamer jr on my prestige works very well


Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished! :mg:


----------



## muzzlebrake

Removed the cat whiskers(32 grains) from my string and added the Dead End stop. The old SB gained 20fps and is quieter than ever. Win win for me


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

I added a BowRattler to mine this year. My bow is extremely quiet now, even took the noise from the rubber tube on the peep away. It was a bunch less expensive than some of the other ones out there and looks/works just as good. :darkbeer:


----------



## jfree

My drenalin had a twang noise from the string when fired and the dead end took care of that. I have shot inside in a small garage and the bow is quiet. Don't hear anything out in the woods.


----------



## phxccw

Just added a Mathews string stop to my Reezen and it is very much quieter.


----------



## Heavy Metal

mystic1219 said:


> Love my Dead End. I put it on my wife's Passion for a week and had to take it back. The Reezen really feels diffrent with it and is quieter. I dont know that any one brand works any better than the others. String Tamers look good, I just stuck with the Mathews and am very happy with it. I havent shot string wiskers in a long time but am about to try them also on my Reezen. I've heard lots of people say even with a string stop the wiskers take away a lot "twang" in the string.


What are the Pin settings for your Axcel on the Reezen?


----------



## TauntoHawk

string tamer II made my bow enbelievably quiet, first thing people always say is how they dont even hear my bow.. tightened my groups a little too


----------



## Padgett

My brother has a drenalin with the original sts and with string leaches it is the quietest bow ever. He took off the leaches and shoots a bare string now and it is still quieter than most.


----------

